# Drawing



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody in Maadi Cairo expert at artistic freehand drawing , sketching , painting ? I'm interested in portraits , landscapes and the like as a hobby but need somebody experienced to get the right skills ....


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Giovannino said:


> Anybody in Maadi Cairo expert at artistic freehand drawing , sketching , painting ? I'm interested in portraits , landscapes and the like as a hobby but need somebody experienced to get the right skills ....


Hi giovannino! im an art teacher, but not in cairo yet unfortunately, wud have loved to help u out!


----------

